# 3D Sight Recommendation?



## LastCall (Mar 18, 2005)

Check out Sword Apex sights! They have everything you are looking for.

There is a link in my sig below, and they are an AT sponsor.

:cocktail: LastCall:cocktail:


----------



## baylward (Aug 18, 2003)

Take a look at the Copper John line of sight.


----------



## figtide (Jan 16, 2006)

Spott Hogg makes an excellent sight also.


----------



## romanc333 (Feb 10, 2006)

*another option*

Viper Archery Products makes a good sight as well and the sight allows you to put a lense on with your fixed pins as well. I personally havent shot one yet but wanting to get one to give it a shot.


Steve


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

Another vote for the Sword Lineup.


----------



## TOOL (Apr 11, 2006)

romanc333 said:


> Viper Archery Products makes a good sight as well and the sight allows you to put a lense on with your fixed pins as well. I personally havent shot one yet but wanting to get one to give it a shot.
> 
> 
> Steve


Spott hogg would probably be your best bet. I have a viper Pro predator and its a great sight, with really bright pins, but the fibre optics come all the way down the inside of the dovetail making impossible the move the dovetail. Not a problem if you want to use it at full extension all the time, but still frustrating.


----------



## Rocko (Jan 25, 2004)

*Sight*

Spot-hogg hog-it or Sure-loc Letheal weapon special Ops!


----------



## LastCall (Mar 18, 2005)

Here is some more info on the Sword:

Choices:
1) Large Pin Guard or Small Pin Guard - Small one also accepts a lens if you want to add one.

2) .029/.019/.010 pins or any combination - plus pick your colors too! These pins are bright, I almost never turn on the light (the light comes with the sight).

I have had my first one over a year now - still as solid as the day I bought it! I hunt with it too!


----------



## MossyOak (Jul 17, 2003)

*.010 Fiber???*



LastCall said:


> Here is some more info on the Sword:
> 
> Choices:
> 1) Large Pin Guard or Small Pin Guard - Small one also accepts a lens if you want to add one.
> ...


 LastCall,
How durable is the .010 fiber. I just got off the phone ordering some stuff from Lancaster and the sales person said there have been issues with .010 being fragile and breaking just from normal vibration of the bow. He was not referencing Sword sites in particular.
--Bruce.


----------



## jre4192 (Apr 25, 2005)

The fiber sword uses can be tied in a knot without breaking. Their products are extremely high quality and affordably priced.


----------



## LastCall (Mar 18, 2005)

Yeah, I havent had or heard of any of the .010 fiber on the Sword's having any problems?

I know someone on here (AT) saw the Sword guys tie the .010 in a knot and two people pull on it and it didnt break? I only heard this, I did not see it in person?

There are about 6 guys I shoot with locally that use Swords, and none that I know of have had any problems with the fibers.

Also, if you have another brand of sight, you can send it to Sword (call first) and they will put their fibers in it for you.


----------



## goldtip22 (Oct 14, 2004)

I have a Sword 3rd Plane with .010 fibers and you cannot break them.


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

Just wondering why fixed pin?

have ya thought about a slider. It has a much cleaner sight picture and obviously can be sighted in VERY precisely. 

Tajke a look at the hha 5500 series. Can be adapted to use a lens also and has a .019 pin.

If not i liked the cobra surelos sidewinder. Small pins, well made and gets the job done


----------



## teambringit1 (Oct 28, 2005)

hogg it is the best fixed pin sight available!


----------



## Spikers220 (Mar 8, 2006)

Spot Hogg Hogg-It...The best that there is!!!


----------



## 4snshine (Feb 6, 2005)

*i'll second that!*



Spikers220 said:


> Spot Hogg Hogg-It...The best that there is!!!


 save money and buy a hogg-it, you'll never want another pin sight after shooting a hogg-it


----------



## archerAZ (Feb 5, 2006)

cobra sur loc sidewinder is a nice sight.


----------



## 3Dfool (Jun 1, 2005)

Another vote for the Hogg-It. Ive had mine since they very first came out (about 4 years ago?) and ive never had any problems with it.


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

*Copper John*

I have 2 CJ Pro3 sigths and I am very pleased with them, good quality and value for money. I would recomment getting their "CUP" to protect the pins.


----------



## Heliman21 (Mar 7, 2005)

*Tough Call*

There are so many good sights out there but IMO buy one that will be your last one for long while, Spot Hogg Hogg It. Depending on the speed of your more than likely would determine ring size. My Trykon XL is fast and the pins are really close together ans I have the large ring. This make looking at the sight level glass a little hard. I wish I would have gotten the small ring, but just my 2 cents.


----------



## Paramecium (Apr 13, 2006)

archerAZ said:


> cobra sur loc sidewinder is a nice sight.


I agree. I have received mine the last saturday and I already like it a lot.


----------



## ArcheryTalk-In (Apr 11, 2006)

*Spot Hogg*

I would go with one of Spot Hogg's sights they completely rock. I have nothing but good to say about them

::)) Thanks


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

sorry not much time for AT these days but Sword has my vote hands down, one guy talked about tying the fiber in a knot without breaking. There is truth to that I purposely tried to stretch the fiber optics to break one . I was impressed!!!


----------



## goldtip45 (Feb 14, 2004)

*sights*

look at HTM sights---great quality and alot of features


----------



## Cyberone (Jun 8, 2002)

Viper Predator Pro is a great sight. I change mine form 0.19 to 0.10 and have not had any trouble with them. Don't get the red fiber it does not show up. The green is very bright. They have a micro adjustable sight on the way also.


----------



## trouble (Sep 7, 2005)

How can I order a Sword sight? I checked the web site and I can't order one directly from them. Is there a archery supply web site that carries them?


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

trouble said:


> How can I order a Sword sight? I checked the web site and I can't order one directly from them. Is there a archery supply web site that carries them?


Go to 3dshoots.com and order they are a lil' cheaper! Or just get one @ an ASA shoot. These are the "Cat's Meow"


----------



## bwillis (Apr 15, 2006)

*BowSites*



MossyOak said:


> I'm looking for suggestions for a sight for shooting 3D. What I'm looking for is a fixed pin sight, small pins <= .019, mounted on dovetail so that I can extend out past the riser at least 6" and also somthing with plenty of windage adjustment.
> Thanks,
> Bruce.


CopperJohn or Spott Hogg. I perfer Copper John becuse the a cheaper and easy to tune.


----------



## rrussell (Apr 5, 2006)

i like the toxonics sitghts i have the m50 it has the dove tail and micro adjust it is a little more costly sight but i like it alot


----------



## allxs (Mar 10, 2005)

*Just Call em*



trouble said:


> How can I order a Sword sight? I checked the web site and I can't order one directly from them. Is there a archery supply web site that carries them?


Sword Acu-Site 606-666-7612


----------



## csteinberg (Oct 18, 2005)

I would reccommend the sword sights or the viper predator pro
Spot hoggs are nice, just kind of different to adjust, but i still have one on my hunting bow they are bulletproof(literaly)


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

*2 words*

2 WORDS FOR YOU
HOGG-IT





4snshine said:


> save money and buy a hogg-it, you'll never want another pin sight after shooting a hogg-it


nor will he ever need one:wink:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

no BS


----------



## bigdog4real (Jan 4, 2006)

Copper John Pro II or Pro III under $ 100.00 excellent site. My dealer hunts with his pro II.


----------



## twin2003 (Feb 21, 2006)

*Sword!*



allxs said:


> Sword Acu-Site 606-666-7612


or check out my sig:wink: 

Also, as an FYI, Sword will have their own line of lenses coming shortly, possibly next week. 

Danny & Channy really have a good thing going.

- Wendell


----------



## Spikers220 (Mar 8, 2006)

That is one sweet Spot Hogg Ad!!!! Gotta love the Spot Hogg sights!!!


----------



## MacAddy (Mar 30, 2007)

Spot-Hogg - Hogg-It!!! It looks different, but it's very easy to adjust and after you do it once you'll realize that it's much easier to use than other sights. Very precise adjustments and very quick. I use it for target and 3d.


----------



## HotShot88 (Jul 19, 2005)

I got the CJ Pro III....awesome sight....im gonna hunt with mine as well.


----------



## Tracker12 (Sep 22, 2003)

I thought Spott Hogg changed there sites with brighter pins?


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

MossyOak said:


> I'm looking for suggestions for a sight for shooting 3D. What I'm looking for is a fixed pin sight, small pins <= .019, mounted on dovetail so that I can extend out past the riser at least 6" and also somthing with plenty of windage adjustment.
> Thanks,
> Bruce.


I've shot them all, and I like the Viper Predator Micro the best with .010" pins.


----------



## Hkdfrlife (Sep 25, 2006)

*Tough Fiber*

Fitz Fiber is as good as it gets(you can find him on AT). I'm using the .009 fiber in my indoor and 3D scopes and it doesn't get any better. Brighter than most and as tough as any out there


----------



## BowmanJay (Jan 1, 2007)

Viper preditor micro all the way!! It is one great sight!! .019 pins are fine, I think the .010 pins are much too small....


----------



## Lonestar63 (Mar 19, 2007)

Try a sword with .010 pins, you'll be amazed!


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

*This is an easy one!*

Copper John Dead Nuts 2 Competiton sight! :thumbs_up


----------



## ramboarhunter (Jun 5, 2006)

*Sights*

The new COBRA Sidewinder LX is a 5 pin sight Available in .019 or .029 pins. The new one have the fibers protected by a groove in the pin. Very bright and easily adjustable.:thumbs_up


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

Another Vote For VIPER!!!!!

.010 Pins
7.25 inch of Fiber per pin and very bright
6 Inch Dovetail With Hamonic Damper
Can Be shot with or without a lense
The Micro-adjustable Model is very easy to set

www.viperarcheryproducts.com


----------



## SRA MQ1 (Sep 27, 2006)

*Sword*

That viper does look sweet

Just got the sword acusite AWSOME great sight build great and the price is right. You wont be diappointed....


----------



## dogdigger (Dec 23, 2004)

I think a spot hogg with the new wrap would be a great way to go.

Mark


----------



## Ryan.Johnson (Nov 9, 2006)

I have use allot of sights. All have been mentioned on the thread so far, but I will never go to another pin sight. Spot hogg all the way. The finish and adjustment is by far the best sight. I will have to agree that the fiber on the spot hoggs suck but with a fiber mod they are the best. Do not get me wrong the other sights that have been mentioned are very good sites. If you do not want to spend the money on the hogg you really could not go wrong buying one of the other sights mentioned but it will never be as good as the hogg.


----------



## Bullish9 (Aug 27, 2002)

Spot hogg, hogg it, hands down


----------

